# Toneboard choices



## ironman123 (Nov 22, 2015)

I also posted this on THO but wanted some WB input. Would any stabilized woold be OK for Duck call toneboard as far as remaining stable. I know the density of the wood is usually considered for sound quality.
I have stabilized elm, hackberry, cherry and others I want to use. Thanks


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2015)

IMO, yes. You may get a little different sound and need to tune a little differently as a result, but as long as it stabilized well it should be fine. I've used some very soft and punky and burly woods for toneboards thanks to stabilizing.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Henry for your input.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't listen to him. What does he know. He hasn't posted a call in 10 years.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 22, 2015)

Well hello Tony. Glad you stopped by.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Well hello Tony. Glad you stopped by.


Didn't want you to get any bad info


----------



## SENC (Nov 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Don't listen to him. What does he know. He hasn't posted a call in 10 years.


Speaking of punky!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 22, 2015)

SENC said:


> Speaking of punky!


Yeah to much resin to stabilize me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 23, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah to much resin to stabilize me


So many places to go with this... but it is Thanksgiving and a time for being gracious.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 30, 2015)

Another alternative is to sleeve your toneboard. I use blackwood or hedge exclusively for my toneboards to keep the sound consistant, no matter what wood I use.


----------

